# Changing Plugs on 2004 Max



## Max04Dan (Jun 9, 2004)

Obviously the Fronts are a snap, but what do I do with the rears? Is the removal of the fuel injector body necessary to get to the rear? Freezing in Jersey


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Um... If you mean Maxima your in the wrong section.


----------

